# Which Binding? (Burton)



## k8xp (Jan 21, 2013)

Hate my K2 Yeah Yeah's they are just not my style lol (and ladies, they're on the For Sale section!). 
I have it down to these 2, which one is the best for a beginner?

Burton Stiletto 2013
Burton Stiletto Snowboard Bindings - Women's 2013 | evo

Burton Citizen 2014 http://www.snowboardconnection.com/.../burton/citizen-bindings-2014-black-pid-92306


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

My girl rode stilettos for the last two seasons and they are still great bindings. But I'm getting her the 2014 Escapades for her bday. 

The stilettos are really good bindings.


----------



## Bparmz (Sep 7, 2011)

Can't go wrong with either of those bindings. Burton makes a solid binding. But if you can afford it, i would recommend you check out the Lexas and Escapades as well. Will get much better performance out of either of those. Could also find some pretty sweet deals on last years models if you know where to look.


----------



## k8xp (Jan 21, 2013)

I am still a beginner (only been up twice, without a lesson yet) so trying not to spend too much extra. Trying to get $80 for my "old" K2's to offset the price, and there is only a $10 difference with these two Burtons.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

I would go stiletto over citizen, especially if price is close. 

Citizen is very entry level, has toe strap instead of toe cap, most people strongly prefer the toe cap.


----------



## Bparmz (Sep 7, 2011)

k8xp said:


> I am still a beginner (only been up twice, without a lesson yet) so trying not to spend too much extra. Trying to get $80 for my "old" K2's to offset the price, and there is only a $10 difference with these two Burtons.


Okay well then in that case, I would go with the stilettos. As Lamps said, with the toe straps, the stilettos are the clear better choice at those prices. You will quickly want to get rid of the citizens as your riding progresses.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I'll ask my girl if she is willing to sell them. If you are interested.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Have you considered the used market? I got my wife a pair of 2012 escapades for $100 last season. Lots of people offer great deals on past season stuff.


----------



## Reptars69ing (Sep 4, 2013)

cant say ive ever used womans bindings but from what i know about the two, they are both pretty similar but the citizens are more geared to beginners


----------



## k8xp (Jan 21, 2013)

Well that was a clear winner lol. Just ordered last seasons Stilettos for $102 total (backcountry.com)

Yay. Now I just hope my old ones sell, haha


----------

